# Going to California



## VentureForth (Jan 24, 2007)

At the end of this month, I will be taking the Southwest Chief from Albuquerque, NM to San Diego, CA via Fullerton. Total Cost, RT: $161. BUT, I got a call the other day with an offer to upgrade to a roomette from ABQ to FUL for only $100. I took 'em up on that. Can't wait!

Jim


----------



## gswager (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm from Portales and a frequent SWC rider, have a great trip!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2007)

Great trip and usually on time! You might enjoy some pictures from the train at:

http://trainweb.org/carl/Anniversary/Going.html

and

http://trainweb.org/carl/Anniversary/Return.html

Enjoy your rail journey, San Diego is great. I recently took a private car there from FUL and stayed on the car overnight giving me 2 free days in S.D. You might enjoy the unpublished-as-yet story for the places I went in S.D.

http://trainweb.org/carl/PullmanAdventures/

[email protected]


----------

